
Ask HN: About music, scales, intervals, mathematics, musical interfaces - sheinsheish
I can&#x27;t find a post which i&#x27;m quite sure i found here.
The article was posted in hackernews, and started with some simple acoustics, mathematics and elementary music theory. I don&#x27;t think there was too much about harmony in it.
Probably there were mentions of the circle of fifths though.
At some point the writer diverted to a road describing certain ideas about how the western music was also shaped by the ergonomy of the instruments used and finally he introduces his idea own for a new interface.<p>The article was a little bit too hard for me to ubderstand i whole, but i&#x27;d like to give it an other try.<p>Please help me finding it again, and excuse my english writing.. :-)
======
alex_hitchins
Not sure I recall the exact article you mention but would also like to read
it.

This might be of interest : [http://www.ams.org/samplings/math-and-
music](http://www.ams.org/samplings/math-and-music)

~~~
sheinsheish
Found it! [http://andrewduncan.net/cmt/](http://andrewduncan.net/cmt/)

Via [https://eev.ee/blog/2016/09/15/music-theory-for-
nerds/](https://eev.ee/blog/2016/09/15/music-theory-for-nerds/)

..and that one via duckduckgo.

I guess, I was a bit off with my description. It still is really hard for me
to understand as a musician only. I was having a discussion with my wife about
why the western music is the way it is, and couldn't remember the name of the
article. Anyways, have fun !

